# À / Dans / Sur + ville



## Timmytron

Bonjour,
j'ai un doute parce qu'on m'a toujours appris que avec les villes on emploit la préposition "à", par exemple: je vais à Paris. 
Mais, ce matin j'ai trouvé une chanson de Serge Reggiani qui s'appelle "les loups sont entrés *dans* Paris"

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi cet usage ? Est-ce qu'on peut employer de la même façon "à" dans cette phrase-là ??

Merci.


----------



## poupounette

Hola:

Lo mismo ocurre en español: "me voy *a* París", "los lobon han entrado *en* París"


----------



## Timmytron

y podríamos decir "les loups sont entrés à Paris" ?

igual es una chorrada y me he rayado por nada pero como siempre nos han enseñado que con las ciudades siempre había que usar obligatoriamente la preposición "à" (excepto cuando hablamos de procedencia: _je viens *de* Paris_. 

Por eso me ha surgido la duda.

Gracias por contestar


----------



## Paquita

Timmytron said:


> siempre nos han enseñado que con las ciudades siempre había que usar obligatoriamente la preposición "à" (excepto cuando hablamos de procedencia: _je viens *de* Paris_.


 
No te olvides de "en Avignon" "en Arles" cuando la ciudad empieza por "A" ...

Entiendo este "dans Paris" como un lugar y no un nombre de ciudad, como se diría entrer dans l'arène, entrer dans la ville = une idea de penetración en la que no insistes cuando dices : je vais à Paris. Se trata aquí de pasar las puertas de la ciudad , los límites permitidos, casi una frontera, y meterte dentro.


----------



## Timmytron

Gracias, imaginaba que tenía algo que ver con la idea de meterse dentro, como tú bien dices. Entonces veo que la misma frase con "à" no sería posible, ¿verdad? perdonar que insista pero es la única manera de aprenderlo.

Además con xosotros siempre se aprende algo. Yo estuve viviendo en Avignon y yo siempre decía: _J'habite à Avignon et je vais à Arles, _pero ya veo que me equivocaba

Gracias a los dos


----------



## Paquita

Aquí un enlace interesante que además contesta tu pregunta....

Si le hacemos caso, "en Avignon" no se refiere a la ciudad sino al territorio... Es verdad que ahora, casi todo el mundo dice "À Avignon" no estabas equivocado.

*edit *(dos meses y pico más tarde...)

Otro enlace


----------



## Timmytron

Gracias Paquit&, es un enlace muy interesante. Ya veo que la expresión "en Avignon" tiene historia detrás y ha perdurado hasta nuestros días, igual que "en Arles". 
Encuentro este tema de las preposiciones en francés un poco difícil, pero veo que todo depende de la concepción del espacio que tenéis (dentro, sobre, hacia,...) 

Ahora lo interesante sería pensar como vosotros para saberlo


----------



## avefenix78

Nueva pregunta​
Buenas tardes, me gustaría saber si con el nombre de ciudad Athènes es posible emplear las peposiciones à y dans o la preposición à no es correcta por la pronunciación. Gracias


----------



## chlapec

À Athènes es correctísimo.


----------



## avefenix78

He leído en un libro dans Athènes. Entonces los dos serian correctos, no?


----------



## chlapec

avefenix78 said:


> He leído en un libro dans Athènes. Entonces los dos serian correctos, no?


 
Il me semble que oui, mais à mon avis, il est bien plus fréquent de dire à Athènes. Voyons ce qui disent les francophones...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No soy experta pero digo que falta contexto.
- Je vais à Athènes en vacances
- Je vais dans Athènes en vacances 
- Je me promène dans Athènes
- Je me promène à Athènes

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## avefenix78

Gracias,no es un contexto concreto sino un diàlogo donde se habla de un viaje y la frase es "Si, mais pas mal dans Athènes...tu sais bien que.."Me extrañaba el uso de dans seguido de un nombre de ciudad ya que pensaba que las preposiciones eran "à" o incluso "sur". Podríamos decir que en el uso de la preposición dans sería correcto menos con el verbo aller?. Gracias de nuevo a todos/as


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Respuesta en absoluto gramatical sino cómo lo siento.

- Si tu problema es la repetición del sonido *a* (à At...) eso no es problema, la regla en general es *à* y solo el uso permite que con algunas ciudades (el ejemplo más trillado es en Avignon pero es solo el uso) se evite el hiato con *en*.

- se emplea _dans _cuando en la mente del locutor se refiere al _perímetro físico_ de la ciudad. Vuelvo a mi ejemplo anterior:
- je me promène dans Athènes / dans Madrid...
Si je dis:
- je me promène à Athènes 
es igual de correcto pero puede dejar suponer que voy un poco más allá de la ciudad, por su periferia inmediata.

Otro ejemplo más claro quizá:
- J'ai réservé une chambre à Athènes (en cualquier sitio de Atenas e incluso puede que tenga dos horas de bus para llegar al centro de la ciudad)
- J'ai réservé une chambre dans Athènes (expreso que estoy en el centro histórico y voy andando a los principales monumentos)

En tu ejemplo habría que ver cuál es el verbo de la pregunta.

En cuanto a *sur*, lo siento no sé si es o no correcto *ahora*. Cuando me fui de Francia ni era correcto ni estaba de moda decir cosas como: 
- je travaille sur Paris
Se ha puesto de moda en los últimos 30 años pero en el foro Français Seulement Janpol opina lo mismo que yo.

Espera respuestas más... académicas .


----------



## avefenix78

La frase sería, on doit faire du camping, non?. En cuanto a je travaille sur Paris, la verdad que no sé si es correcto pero sí lo he escuchado. De hecho he metido la entrada en google.fr y me sale  Résultats *1* à *10* sur un total d'environ *834* pour *"je travaille sur paris".* Muchísimas gracias por tu explicación Cintia


----------



## Amandavaleria

Hola:
¿Sabéis cuál es la diferencia entre "Je suis sur Paris" y "Je suis à Paris"?
Me refiero al empleo de las preposiciones en estos casos, yo siempre había utilizado la segunda forma para referirme a ciudades, pero no sé si se emplea igual en el primer caso.
Gracias por adelantado
Valeria


----------



## Haridian_

¡Hola!

Me preguntaba si alguien sabría explicarme la diferencia en el uso de _sur _+ lugar y _à _+ lugar. Yo pensaba que en francés se debía utilizar _à _si detrás iba el nombre de una ciudad, pero últimamente he leído varias oraciones en las que se utiliza _sur _+ nombre de ciudad (_sur Paris_, _sur Rouen_...)... Tengo un cacao del quince... 

Gracias de antemano =)


----------



## Paquita

Haridian_ said:


> Me preguntaba si alguien sabría explicarme la diferencia en el uso de _sur _+ lugar y _à _+ lugar.



La respuesta de l'Académie française:


> *I. Emplois fautifs*
> *Sur*
> La préposition _sur_ ne peut traduire qu’une idée de  position, de supériorité, de domination, et ne doit en aucun cas être employée à  la place de _à_ ou de _en_ pour introduire un complément de lieu  désignant une région, une ville et, plus généralement, le lieu où l’on se rend,  où l’on se trouve.
> 
> 
> 
> *On dit*​ *On ne dit pas*​ _Je travaille à Paris._
> _Je vais à Lyon._
> _Ils  cherchent une maison en Provence._ _Je travaille sur Paris._
> _Je vais sur Lyon._
> _Ils  cherchent une maison sur la Provence._



fuente: http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/dire_nepasdire/fautif.html


----------



## Marie3933

Je déteste cet emploi fautif de "sur" + ville que l'on entend de plus en plus souvent.

Cependant, je me demande si la préposition "sur" dans, par exemple, "Je travaille sur Paris" n'est pas acceptable lorsque l'on veut dire "Je travaille dans la zone/région X". Comprendre : je couvre la zone/région parisienne ; un jour je suis ici, un jour je suis là, ici et là étant des localités situées dans la région en question.
Qu'en penses-tu, Paquita?


----------



## Paquita

Je ne pense pas que le forum soit le lieu adéquat pour discuter de l'opportunité de l'évolution naturelle d'une langue "vivante" vers un plus grand éventail de mots ou expressions pour enrichir la communication... Pour ce qui est de ce cas particulier, oui "sur" est différent de "à" et mérite qu'on s'y intéresse. Mais apporte-t-il vraiment un sens nouveau ? 
Si je dis "Je travaille sur Paris" on risque de me faire préciser : Paris intra muros ou région parisienne ? Que gagne la communication par rapport à : "Je travaille à Paris // Je travaille en région parisienne." ? rien !

Pour moi, cette distinction n'est pas pertinente. Elle le sera si un jour l'usage des deux prépositions est bien défini, sinon, elle est vouée à disparaître et à être remplacée par une autre expression plus performante. Sélection naturelle...


----------



## khares

tengo entendido que para las ciudades se usa la preposición "à"... pero cuando una cuidad empieza en vocal cual se utiliza ?


----------



## naolinco

la misma: à Abidjan, à Oulan-Bator, à Islamabad. 
Sólo cambia si el nombre de la ciudad empieza con Le o Les: à + Le Havre se transforma en "Au Havre"; à + Les Arcs, en "Aux Arcs".


----------

